# Quiet time ?



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Quiet time ? 


After searching on MDNR website i cant find anything on quiet time before Nov. 15. My question is there a 5 day quiet period before opener. Hope not because i haven't had a chance chance to touch off the 300 win mag yet this year.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

from the DNR site. . . 

Q. Where may I sight-in my rifle during the November 10 through 14 period?

You may use any designated shooting range. In addition, it is permitted to sight-in a firearm on your own property if it is apparent that you are target practicing and not attempting to take game.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10856_10905-195317--,00.html


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

slayer said:


> Quiet time ?
> 
> 
> After searching on MDNR website i cant find anything on quiet time before Nov. 15. My question is there a 5 day quiet period before opener. Hope not because i haven't had a chance chance to touch off the 300 win mag yet this year.


The phrase "Quiet Time or Quiet Period" is nothing more than a nickname given for the period of Nov 10 thru Nov 14. During that period one may not have rifles or shotguns with slugs or other single projectile weapons. That doesn't prevent a person from bow hunting or small game hunting with shotguns which basically negates the word "Quiet".. Nor does it prohibit those at a designated range or as stated above sighting in you rifle on private property as long as it is obvious of what you are doing. It does prohibit one from riding around the wooded areas, scouting or whatever even with a rifle etc., in a case or locked in the trunk with the exception of going directly to and from home to camp or designated range.

You can find this information in the Hunting Guide on page 26.


----------

